# Nipples always hard?



## lilym

:blush: Okay, so this is sort of funny. Recently, my nipples seem to always be hard! It's really annoying and makes them even more painful. The one is so sore. It was completely hard as if it was touching an ice cube or something for the entire night last night. Ugh. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Ouch!!! My nipples have been really sore but not hard 24/7.. They do seem to get hard easier though. And I have noticed a small white dot right in the middle if my nipple which normally they're all the same color!!


----------



## lilym

It's terrible! Honestly, I don't think they've been normal for two days!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Maybe they're just gettin ready to have milk come in. I never realized how fast your boobs grow when your pregnant!!!


----------



## lilym

Yeah, maybe. My boobs have really started to get bigger very fast lately.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahaha I'm screwed when it comes to bras... My nipple are starting to show in my biggest bra.


----------



## lilym

Yeah, my bras don't fit anymore either. Also, we have uniforms at my school and my top is starting to get really tight to button. The shirts aren't even form fitting, so my boobs must really be a lot bigger now.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Whoo hoo for big tatas!!! Lol.


----------



## lilym

No, I don't want them too big. I'm not used to very big ones. Also, my stomach is still completely flat, so this looks really weird now and people are asking me things about my boobs!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Boob job?? Lol. I have big boobs as it is, but I understand since your tummys still flat. Mines growing everyday


----------



## lilym

Haha, I should just start telling people I got a boob job, but they don't look fake enough! But really, several people have mentioned my boobs and none of them know I'm pregnant. I wouldn't mention such things to people, so I think it's very rude. There's no sign of a baby if you look at my stomach...nothing.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Everyones been telling me how much bigger my boobs have gotten!!! I'd just tell em a boob job because they're asking stupid questions! Lol. I wanna post my bump pics but only have my phone and iPod):


----------



## lilym

Is your bump really noticeable now? I wonder if I'll just wake up one day with something there...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I was really bloated, like REALLY bloated. My jeans wouldn't button, at 8 weeks!! Then around 11 or 12 weeks it went down and now it's been hard, mostly right under my belly button. Now none of my pants fit, and my shirts that fit good don't fit. Lol. Yoga pants have become my best friend!! I do notice my bump in the morning is really looking "bumpish" compared to at night. Ughh I need a computer to put my pics on so I can upload em!!


----------



## lilym

I feel a little bloated, but not really. My pants still fit, but they're a little tight.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Well I'm sure before you know it there'll be a little bump there and you'll be freaking about it!!!!


----------



## kittycat18

:haha: Yeah I know how you feel!! My breasts went up 2 bra sizes at 15-16 weeks and have now gone up by another WHOLE bra size and I am only 26+3 weeks!!! Just wait until your breasts start leaking and getting heavy and your nipples are hard, itchy and starting to crack because of the moisture from the breast milk!! It hurts soo badly :cry: BUT the lovely women over in 2nd trimester have recommended Lansinoh nipple cream https://www.boots.com/en/Lansinoh-Lanolin-56g_26481/?CAWELAID=334489559&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engines-_-Google%20Base-_---_-Lansinoh%20Lanolin%2056g A bit pricey but keep this product in mind!! And it's also available in the USA :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thanks hun!! I'm sure I'll end Up being misserable with my boobs.


----------



## kittycat18

A lot of women say that your breasts go a little southern during pregnancy :haha: And I just wanted to say, so far, thats completely true for me!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I think the heaviness makes it impossible to keep em up. I think I need to start wearing a sports bra to bed.. My mom told me from the time I was little underwear and bras aren't something you wear to bed and I've never been comfortable in them while sleeping but I'm gonna make sure to take all the precausions I can to keep em as nice as possible!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got HUGE boobs when i was pregnant! I was a D 32 before getting pregnant 

When i left the hospital after givin birth i was a H 34
I have been breastfeeding for 9 months :wohoo: and my booobs are asbotu a dd32 now :)

It does get better haha!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Ouch!!! My nipples have been really sore but not hard 24/7.. They do seem to get hard easier though. And I have noticed a small white dot right in the middle if my nipple which normally they're all the same color!!

Same :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HarlaHorse said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Ouch!!! My nipples have been really sore but not hard 24/7.. They do seem to get hard easier though. And I have noticed a small white dot right in the middle if my nipple which normally they're all the same color!!
> 
> Same :haha:Click to expand...

:blush: lol which part?? The sore part or white dot? I'm wondering, when do ladies start leaking??


----------



## HarlaHorse

The white dot part, I thought it might have been because of the crack? Remember my post about it.


----------



## kittycat18

Skyebo said:


> I think the heaviness makes it impossible to keep em up. I think I need to start wearing a sports bra to bed.. My mom told me from the time I was little underwear and bras aren't something you wear to bed and I've never been comfortable in them while sleeping but I'm gonna make sure to take all the precausions I can to keep em as nice as possible!!

Oh definately don't wear a bra to bed during pregnancy because it restricts your breasts and causes a lot of pains! I would recommend a good Maternity Bra! Maybe even one that can be used both as a Maternity bra and as a Nursing bra for when baby gets here. I have 1 and it's fabulous!!!! :thumbup:


----------

